# Are all gas tanks the same?



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Ok, now that I have determined the fuel return line is to help prevent vapor lock, I would really like to keep it. All the tanks that I have found that have filler necks state no rectun line. 

Can. I purchase a tank with a filler neck that states no return line and just install a sending unit with a return line?

I apologize for my ignorance and all the questions, I'm sort of handicapped. I work in an oil filed on top of the world (Prudhoe Bay AK) for 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off. While l'm up here I try and plan out what l'll be working on while l'm off and order parts so I will have them when I get back home to Spokane Wa. 

As always any help is greatly appreciated.

Dean


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Dean,
You can order a 68 tank with filler neck from Ames Performance. Part number L205R. It wasn't listed in my catalog but they do have it. I will try and find a photo showing it next to my original tank for comparison.

There are 4 connection points. 2 vents, 1 fuel supply and 1 fuel return. The supply and return lines are part of the fuel sender assembly so if you are re-using your original sender then you will have 2 tubes for those 2 lines. 

In other words....the tanks are the same. Just the sender unit is different.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Photos of my original tank next to the reproduction tank from Ames. This came from my 1968 GTO Ram Air II which was not available with Air Conditioning. 
The reproduction tank looks pretty close. The filler neck on the original tank has 3 ribs where the repro does not. Some other minor differences but looks like it will work. Have not fitted it yet to verify though....


----------



## Akhuntr (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I placed and order tonight for the tank but it looks like it's on back order. I'm hoping it's just on back order because they have to order it from a secondary source.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Photos of my original tank next to the reproduction tank from Ames. This came from my 1968 GTO Ram Air II which was not available with Air Conditioning.
> The reproduction tank looks pretty close. The filler neck on the original tank has 3 ribs where the repro does not. Some other minor differences but looks like it will work. Have not fitted it yet to verify though....



I do believe those "ribs" are there in the event of a rear end crash. It will collapse/bend rather than get stuffed back into the tank or break off and leak all over.................and AS SEEN ON TV.......Explode!


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> I do believe those "ribs" are there in the event of a rear end crash. It will collapse/bend rather than get stuffed back into the tank or break off and leak all over.................and AS SEEN ON TV.......Explode!


That makes sense. I will try not to let anyone rear end me.  
The 4:33 gear set should help keep me out front...at least for a little while anyway...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

